# Remote Profee Coding Opportunity



## twizzle (Sep 3, 2020)

The company I work for is currently seeking a remote Profee coder with at least 1 year of procedural coding experience. Applicable certifications are CPC, CCS-P, CPC-A. This is a full time position with benefits with a truly great company and opportunities for career advancement for the right person.
Please feel free to PM me for more details.


----------



## Katrowell (Sep 4, 2020)

twizzle said:


> The company I work for is currently seeking a remote Profee coder with at least 1 year of procedural coding experience. Applicable certifications are CPC, CCS-P, CPC-A. This is a full time position with benefits with a truly great company and opportunities for career advancement for the right person.
> Please feel free to PM me for more details.


Hi!   Is this position still available?  If so, can you tell me more about the job?    Thanks, Kathleen


----------



## twizzle (Sep 4, 2020)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## sarahcgibson2@gmail.com (Sep 5, 2020)

twizzle said:


> The company I work for is currently seeking a remote Profee coder with at least 1 year of procedural coding experience. Applicable certifications are CPC, CCS-P, CPC-A. This is a full time position with benefits with a truly great company and opportunities for career advancement for the right person.
> Please feel free to PM me for more details.



Happy Saturday!! I just sent you a PM.


----------



## twizzle (Sep 5, 2020)

This position has been removed from the company website where it was advertised. Seems like they filled it quickly.


----------



## solly (Sep 15, 2020)

twizzle said:


> The company I work for is currently seeking a remote Profee coder with at least 1 year of procedural coding experience. Applicable certifications are CPC, CCS-P, CPC-A. This is a full time position with benefits with a truly great company and opportunities for career advancement for the right person.
> Please feel free to PM me for more details.


Hi is the job still available I am interested please kindly send me more information.Doreen


----------



## twizzle (Sep 15, 2020)

solly said:


> Hi is the job still available I am interested please kindly send me more information.Doreen


As I said in the previous response (9/5), the position has been removed from the company website.


----------



## solly (Sep 17, 2020)

Ok thank u


----------



## twizzle (Sep 17, 2020)

solly said:


> Ok thank u


It seemed to be removed quite quickly. I think they probably gave it to someone internally.


----------



## deborahgreen385@gmail.com (Dec 29, 2020)

sarahcgibson2@gmail.com said:


> Happy Saturday!! I just sent you a PM.


what is a PM


----------



## twizzle (Dec 30, 2020)

deborahgreen385@gmail.com said:


> what is a PM


Private message


----------

